

Addons.mozilla.org disclosure - yuhong
http://blog.mozilla.com/security/2010/12/27/addons-mozilla-org-disclosure/

======
yuhong
Looks like the misconceptions about password hashing are out yet again.

------
newman314
Wonder what is being used for per user salt.

